# are there any operation, ANYTHING AT ALL!



## sally_20 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi! I cant believe i found this site, this is amazing! its so good to hear that other people have the EXACT same problems as me! I always always feel so alone, because NOBODY understands! im actually from Australia, so my schooling i think is a little different to all of yours, but it is still a major major problem! i am in yr 12, which i think is the same as your final year of highschool, or something. anyway, its the year that counts the most of all my schooling, and its all just so skrewed, that im ready to give up! im not even having fun anymore!the pain is just so intense, and its just ALWAYS there. no matter what i eat, or dont eat, i just have constant pain. no drugs work either. my back also aches like crazy, leaving me in a dubbled up heap. its just getting ridiculous. i try to go to school as often as possible, but im not learning anything when im busy worried about my hurting, bloated stomach. i was just wondering if there is ANYTHING, any treatments at all which help. all ive tried are drugs and of cousre hot water bottles etc. i just wish there was an operation or something, but is there? is there even research being done on this? there has GOT to be something that can be done. i have also had a weird problem since i was a baby, that i cant burp, like, i never ever burp. does any one else have ibs and this problem, coz im trying hard to link the two. does burping relieve the bloating or pain? THIS SUX! ITS JUST NOT FAIR.please someone write to me.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i know it's hard but there is no operation however there have been cases where the persons IBS just stoped they don't know why orhow but they do know that is did hope that that cheers you up if you ever want to chat i'm usually on this site.







~celle


----------



## sally_20 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey,thanx so much, that is good news. and no, i didnt know. i just assumed id be like this forever!!!haha.







i was only fairly recently diagnosed, and i've just started cutting a lot of things out of my diet, and im actually feeling noticably better. not way way better, but a couple more good days!!!







good news all round! haha.PLUS its my 18th in 5 days!!!things r looking up







thanx again.see ya.p.s im really interested in any natural/herbal or whatever remedies for the pain and for bloating. ive given up on drugs! any ideas would be really good.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i do naturopathics and its helping a lot a seldom have episodes anymore its great! you should try it though it can be pretty expencive and in some cases it didn't work or people had reactions to the treatment. personally i would try to see one but you are probably a lot different from me and it might not work







but you never know its helped A LOT of people







~celle*


----------

